# موقع جميل جدا لشرح فكرة عمل جهاز ال Mri



## انس ابراهيم (24 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
هذا موقع رائع جدا يشرح فكرة عمل جهاز ال MRI بأسلوب بسيط وصور متحركة لفهم فكرة العمل التي كانت - من جهتي أنا - صعبة جدا في الدراسة .
http://www.e-mri.org

وأرجو ان تستفيدوا منه.​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم وما قصرت وان شاء الله تكون ذخرا لنا .

مع التحية .


البغدادي


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

ما شاء الله على ها الموقع تسلم أخى أنس 


أبـــــــــــ أنس ــــــــــــــو​


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز ... أنس إبراهيم .... ما شاء الله عليك ... مشاركات رائعة ... بدأت تشكل إضافات متميزة لملتقانا الرائع .... وأعادت له بعض النشاط والحيوية التي إفتقدناها منذ زمن !!! ..... أتمنى لك كل الموفقية والأستمرار على هذا المنوال ..... بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير ...

تحياتي و تقديري ...............

م. حـســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## حسين شفيق قاسم (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا موقع أكثر من رائع


----------



## alaa_husien (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهرة القمر (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء
انا من المهتمين جدا بجهاز الmri ولدي سيديات بيها شرح مفصل وجميل عن هذا الجهاز الرائع والتقنية المتطورة لكن مع الاسف لااعرف كيف انشرها بهذا الموقع المتميز فاتمنى مساعدتي بهذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة للجميع
تقبلوا مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير والشكر


----------



## taymur__84 (9 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (9 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م.عز (7 مارس 2008)

تحياتي اخي أنس ..

الموقع فعلا من أجمل المواقع التي تصفحتها في مجال الهندسة الطبية 
شكرا جزيلا


----------

